# iPad Air fuite de lumière sur fond noir



## Starrk (19 Novembre 2013)

Salut tout le monde, 

j'ai acheté un iPad Air argent samedi à Boulanger en regardant un  film dans le noir je me suis aperçu de fuite de lumière (effet mura),  alors j'ai procédé à un échange aujourd'hui.  

Cette fois-ci,  j'ai pris un gris sidéral et là, même chose fuite de lumière. Donc  demain téléphone au SAV d'Apple, J'ai l'impression de revenir 2 ans en  arrière.  

Quelqu'un à qui c'est arrivé ?  

Sinon à part ce problème qui m'emmerde un peu beaucoup ÉNORMÉMENT en faite, l'iPad Air c'est de la balle !


----------



## John Kay (19 Novembre 2013)

Hello, j'ai eu le souci des fuites également, mais en plus, la partie gauche de l'écran tirait vers le jaune. Ce qui était flagrant en surfant sur Safari ou en lisant un texte. Bref, échange en cours, j'espère que l'exemplaire de remplacement sera nickel. 
Mais comme tu dis, l'iPad Air est génial, mais c'est fou qu'il y ait encore des soucis de production sur les écrans.


----------



## Starrk (19 Novembre 2013)

J'espère la même chose pour moi, tu tiens au courant de ton retour stp?

Par contre moi l'assistante m'a dit, une réparation ou un échange, pas cool si c'est une réparation.L'iPad n'a même pas 24h au moment ou je poste ce message.


----------



## joeGuillian (19 Novembre 2013)

Je ne connais pas du tout les conditions générales de vente de l'enseigne Boulanger. Mais en Apple Store tu as 2 semaines pour te faire rembourser ou remplacer ton achat (je crois que c'est 14 jours: à préciser si un autre forumeur à le nb de jours exact).




Starrk a dit:


> J'espère la même chose pour moi, tu tiens au courant de ton retour stp?
> 
> Par contre moi l'assistante m'a dit, une réparation ou un échange, pas cool si c'est une réparation.L'iPad n'a même pas 24h au moment ou je poste ce message.


----------



## Starrk (19 Novembre 2013)

Boulanger, c'est 15 jours pour te faire rembourser si le produit est encore scellé.
Sinon c'est un avoir.

Et comme le première échange ça les emmerdés comme si le magasin appartenait a leur père.

Donc du coup je préfère passer directement par apple en esperant avoir un produit neuf et non pas remit a neuf.


----------



## joeGuillian (19 Novembre 2013)

Oui l'iPad Air est juste sorti donc tu auras peut être la chance de tomber sur un produit neuf et non un produit "refurbish".



Starrk a dit:


> Boulanger, c'est 15 jours pour te faire rembourser si le produit est encore scellé.
> Sinon c'est un avoir.
> 
> Et comme le première échange ça les emmerdés comme si le magasin appartenait a leur père.
> ...


----------



## Starrk (19 Novembre 2013)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Oui l'iPad Air est juste sorti donc tu auras peut être la chance de tomber sur un produit neuf et non un produit "refurbish".


 


Si c'est le capitaine de l'équipe Z qui me le dit, alors c'est cool !


----------



## joeGuillian (20 Novembre 2013)

très bonne référence 
 Tiens nous informé des suites que te donnera Apple 



Starrk a dit:


> Si c'est le capitaine de l'équipe Z qui me le dit, alors c'est cool !


----------



## surfbmx (20 Novembre 2013)

Tu fais un avoir chez boulanger et tu rachètes le même. Que ça leur plaise ou non. 
Tu vas avoir un reconditionné en passant par Apple. 
Sinon en Apple store c'est bien 15 jours pour échange ou remboursement.


----------



## Starrk (20 Novembre 2013)

Ok JoeGuillian 



surfbmx a dit:


> Tu fais un avoir chez boulanger et tu rachètes le même. Que ça leur plaise ou non.
> Tu vas avoir un reconditionné en passant par Apple.
> Sinon en Apple store c'est bien 15 jours pour échange ou remboursement.



J'aurai pu passer encore par le sav de Boulanger, mais la dernière fois j'ai réussi à garder mon calme. Pas sur de lêtre une fois de plus, donc je préfère passer par Apple.

Après, s'il est nickel chrome pas grave si c'est du reconditionné. En même temps il est sur le marché depuis 17-18 jours seulement


----------



## John Kay (20 Novembre 2013)

J'ai reçu mon iPad de remplacement. Il a toujours des fuites de lumière, mais ne tire plus que très légèrement vers le jaune sur la partie gauche. Rien à voir avec mon précédent exemplaire, même si c'est loin d'être parfait. Je vais m'en contenter pour le moment je pense, car le jeu de la loterie des remplacements me fatigue d'avance :sleep:


----------



## surfbmx (20 Novembre 2013)

J'ai testé plus d'une dizaine d'iPad air en magasins, et le côté jaune en bas à gauche est sur chaque appareil. C'est parfois très minime. 
Là où la différence était flagrante, c'était à la FNAC où l'iPad air était à côté de l'ancien modèle (encore commercialisé). Et rien à voir niveau couleur écran! L'iPad air est vraiment moins bon.


----------



## John Kay (20 Novembre 2013)

Oui, je l'ai également constaté dans les magasins qui proposent l'iPad pas loin de chez moi. Du coup, ça semble bien être un défaut assez répandu, mais qui ne semble pas émouvoir grand monde ! On doit être trop chiants/exigeants, même si ça me paraît un peu fou vu la nature du souci.


----------



## Starrk (20 Novembre 2013)

Moi par contre, il n'y avait pas de moitié décran jaune sur fond blanc.

Si du coup je me retrouve avec le même problème plus un autre, je serais dégouté. 

Mais bon il y a plus important dans la vie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




John Kay a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iPad de remplacement. Il a toujours des fuites de lumière, mais ne tire plus que très légèrement vers le jaune sur la partie gauche. Rien à voir avec mon précédent exemplaire, même si c'est loin d'être parfait. Je vais m'en contenter pour le moment je pense, car le jeu de la loterie des remplacements me fatigue d'avance :sleep:


 

Je les trouves quand même un peu, beaucoup même, cons au sav. Tu envoies ton iPad avec un problème d'écran et ils trouvent le moyen de t'en renvoyer un autre avec le même problème voir pire. 

Pourquoi ils ne vérifient pas avant si l'iPad n'a pas le même problème, vu que les appareils du sav ne sont pas scellés. Tu l'allumes, tu contrôles, 30 secondes pas plus.


----------



## joeGuillian (23 Novembre 2013)

Après une grosse semaine d'utilisation de mon iPad Air je n'ai pas constaté de défaut d'écran. Pas de fuite de lumière constatée en visionnant une vidéo sombre ou avec des passages noirs comme au moment des génériques.

Sinon la colorimétrie est plutôt froide, c'est à dire que je trouve que les blancs vont plus vers du bleu que vers du jaune (dite colorimétrie "chaude").

Pas de pixel mort non plus.

Durant les tests que j'avais fait en Apple Store (car j'avais lu pas mal de problèmes sur le forum anglo-saxon d'Apple) ce qui m'avait marqué était la différence de colorimétrie entre les différents modèles d'iPad Air exposés. Certains avaient des blancs qui allaient plus vers le jaune (colorimétrie chaude) d'autre vers le bleu (colorimétrie froide) et d'autre vers du gris/vert (difficile à exprimer avec les bons mots ou les bonnes couleurs  ) mais en gros ils n'allaient pas vraiment vers le bleu ou le jaune... En revanche je n'ai jamais vue d'écran avec des traits ou ombres sombres ou bien avec une partie de l'écran jaune comme décris sur le forum d'Apple.

Voilà pour mon retour.


----------



## Gazous (18 Décembre 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai échangé mon premier ipad Air car il avait un pixel mort en plein milieu et surtout une forte teinte jaunâtre à gauche mais pas de fuites de lumières.
Le nouveau a de petites fuites de lumières coins bas gauche et haut droit.
Je vais garder celui là car l'écran est bien plus uniforme en couleurs et n'a pas de mixes morts.

Les fuites de lumières, c'est gênant mais uniquement sur fond noir avec une certaine luminosité donc visible mais dans des cas bien précis.

C'est quand même navrant de se dire : je garde clii là car je considère que le défaut qu'il a est gênant mais moins que d'autres défauts possibles. Surtout pour une machine achetée 885 euros.

Bref, c'est une machine exceptionnelle mais comme toujours, c'est l'écran le gros point faible.
Idem pour liPhone 5S (teinte jaune) et pour mon MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces écran non uniforme. Je suis lassé de toujours devoir échanger les produits et de rarement tomber sur un modèle exempt de défauts.


----------



## Starrk (19 Décembre 2013)

Oui c'est galère, apparemment c'est des dalles LG "de la merde quoi"(de part mon expérience).

Sur iPhone et limite j'ai envie de dire que sur iPad (je parle sur fond noir une légère fuite de lumière) , ça peut passer encore, mais sur macbook c'est pas pardonnable. La dalle devrait être nickel.

Sinon moi aussi le coté gauche de mon ipad et clairement jaune sur fond blanc, mais bon je me casse plus la tête ( c'est super lourd de toujours appeler le sav, de changer ainsi de suite etc... ) je le changerais dans 6 mois et basta.


----------



## macproo (22 Décembre 2013)

Moi qui voulait me faire plaisir lol!!

il chauffe?
l'autonomie c'est combien si series en stream? et un peu de web
temps de charge?

@gazous j'ai aussi le mbp d'ailleurs j'en recois un nouveau bientot. en esperant avoir une dalle samsung.


----------



## Gazous (22 Décembre 2013)

macproo a dit:


> Moi qui voulait me faire plaisir lol!!
> 
> il chauffe?
> l'autonomie c'est combien si series en stream? et un peu de web
> ...



Pour mon iPad Air, j'arrête les échanges car celui que j'ai est moins jaunâtre à gauche que le premier, n'a pas de pixel mort mais 2 fuites de lumières, ce qui me gêne moins donc c'est le moins pire écran que j'ai eu.

Pour mon 5s, je l'ai échangé 3 fois déjà : 1) Stuck Pixel et écran jaune 2) Rayure au dos 3) Poc sur le joint d'écran 4) Stuck Pixel et écran jaune... Je l'ai pris en Apple store et ils ont des stocks, très vieux ! Les premiers dataient de début octobre et les derniers de début septembre ! Je vais donc je pense commander sur l'Apple store en ligne et si j'en reçois un mieux je ramènerait celui là pour remboursement au magasin. C'est vraiment énervant cette perte de temps et d'énergie à échanger en quête d'un écran satisfaisant. J'ai comparé mon iPhone 5S avec tous ceux de 2 magasins : tous ont des écrans beaucoup moins jaune que le mien, un peu moins lumineux mais plus neutres ! Bizarre non ?

Pour le MBP 15 pouces je l'ai déjà échangé 1 fois pour obtenir le même écran LG non uniforme et une machine moins bien finie qui craque dans tous les sens et un clavier qui laisse des marques sur l'écran.
J'attends donc début janvier pour l'échanger à nouveau en espérant tomber sur un stock différent.

C'est une vraie lutte avec la loterie des écrans sur les machines Apple. Heureusement que tous les clients ne sont pas comme nous !


----------



## the_whitetiger (3 Avril 2014)

Starrk a dit:


> Ok JoeGuillian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce genre de réponse me fais juste halluciner.
Alors maintenant on se rabaisse à se faire réparer un appareil neuf avec des pièces reconditionnées? Surtout au prix de l'Ipad? Et on l'accepte avec le sourire? :afraid:
Ok, je te vends des pneus usagés au prix du neuf alors. Pis un moteur réparé au prisx du neuf 
QU'ils te le réparent avec des pièces neuves, à la rigueur, ça me semblerait normal. Mais là, :lol:
Pourtant, il suffit juste de râler un peu pour obtenir ce qu'il faut.

Et en plus, tout est sur le site d'Apple, alors pourquoi ne pas faire valoir ses droits?

http://images.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/France_Statutory_Warranty.pdf

Et ça, une merveille quand on comprends:

Rédhibitoire - Définition sur Dictionnaire-Juridique.com

Ah au fait, j'avais un souci avec mon ipad, et je viens de me battre un peu pour en obtenir un neuf, un vrai neuf


----------

